# Have you seen such an arrangement?



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

See the link below:






Have you seen the piano on a platform at the back of the orchestra? Interesting arrangement. I think it could be a benefit to the orchestra that they can hear the piano more directly. Have anyone played in such an environment?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Most peculiar, and as far as I know, doesn't have any historical precedence either. Perhaps they're making a recording, and this arrangement is convenient?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Most peculiar indeed, never seen it before, let alone doing it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

This stage is not large enough for an orchestra. I wonder what this venue is intended for. It seems that this is the only way to fit everything there. If you put the piano on the floor, all the other musicians would not fit together on that stage. So it seems logical to put them all together on the floor and put the piano on the stage.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Most peculiar indeed, never seen it before, let alone doing it.


I am wondering if Beethoven will approve this arrangement. Being an innovator, maybe he will.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> I am wondering if Beethoven will approve this arrangement. Being an innovator, maybe he will.


You have a direct line to Beethoven?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

pcnog11 said:


> I am wondering if Beethoven will approve this arrangement. Being an innovator, maybe he will.


I don't think that Beethoven would have liked this. His concertos often treat the piano as part of the orchestra, where the piano and the orchestral instruments trade melodies back and forth. Based on the equal partnership that he establishes between soloist and orchestra, I imagine that he wouldn't have wanted the piano to be separated and showcased like this.

Perhaps some other composers, such as Chopin or Liszt, would have liked this arrangement. Their concertos are filled with virtuosic display--the orchestra is basically accompanying the soloist. This configuration, with the piano placed above the orchestra in a prominent position, would work well in such pieces.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. I don't like it. This is supposed to be a collaborative effort among orchestra players and soloist.

This performance set-up is symbolic of today's world-alienation and narcissism.

Whoever designed and approved this set-up should be taken out and shot.

Looks more like a circus than a serious performance.

Of course Beethoven would be screaming!!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

If Beethoven does not approve this arrangement, nobody will.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> If Beethoven does not approve this arrangement, nobody will.


But then again, we will never know.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I've seen that arrangement in the movie "Grand Piano" with Elijah Wood. It's a terrible movie but the movie preview is worth watching for a good laugh :lol:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

arnerich said:


> I've seen that arrangement in the movie "Grand Piano" with Elijah Wood. It's a terrible movie but the movie preview is worth watching for a good laugh :lol:


 :lol: 

Unfortunately, no gag emoticons.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

When Beethoven was playing piano with an orchestra he was also typically conducting, so he would perforce have to be in front of the orchestra.


----------

